# ورش قسم تبريد وتكييف الهواء ( عملي فقط ) !!!



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخواني اخواتي اعضاء قسم تبريد وتكييف الهواء المميز دائما"
اليوم لقد اتيت بفكرة اتمني من الله عز وجل انها تتحقق

اعتقد اخواني اخواتي الافاضل الان جــــــــــاء دور الشق العملي في القسم :1: 

الفكرة بسيطة جدااا وفي نفس الوقت مفيدة جداااا جداااا , ان لو فينا مهندس اوفني شغال ممكن يصور الشغل وينزلو في الموضوع هنا وبكدة يبقي عملنا حاجة مفيدة جداااا لكل الاعضاء .
ويمكن عمل كل هذا بواسطة كميرا الموبيل 

وانا عن نفسي ان شاء الله اول لما اجيب الموبيل هصور كل شغلي وهنزلو هنا
بس ربنا يسهل واجيب موبيل بكميرا بدل الي معاية ههههههههههه :63: :10: 

اتمني الفكرة تتحقق لأنها هتحقق فائدة كبيرة لكل الاعضاء​


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

اول مشاركة :63: 



اصلاح ثلاجة كلفينيتور 18 قدم
وفى الصورة المرفقة طريقة تغيير تيمر الدفروست.


----------



## kakkak265 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الفكرة جميلة


----------



## ايمان العربى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

اولا بشكر المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح سيد على الفكرة الجميلة دى حقيقى فكرة حضرتك تجنن واكيد حتفيد اعضاء كتير وانا اولهم لانى متخصصة فى اعمال الورش(عملى)
وثانيا بشكر ا المهندس شيرى كول لاهتمامة بالفكرة وانة اول من شارك
وربنا يزدكم من العلم


----------



## السيد صابر (22 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الفكرة ممتازه با باش مهندس وانا اكيد هشارك معاكم بس لما اخلص الاجازة وانزل الشغل عشان اصور نفسي واتمنالك التوفيق واتمني لهذا القسم العظيم النجاح والتميز دائما**شكرا**السيد صابر


----------



## هيثم فضل (23 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بس كده ده أنا هغرقكم صور بس يا ريت حد يتولي الشرح لأنها صور لتركيبات تكييف مركزي و بدون شرح قد تبدو بلا قيمة

أرجو ارسال طريقة رفع الصور من علي الجهاز


----------



## هيثم فضل (23 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## هيثم فضل (23 سبتمبر 2006)

دي ماكينة FCU


----------



## هيثم فضل (23 سبتمبر 2006)

الصور القادمة هي ل VCD) VARIABLE VOLUME DAMPER
و وظيفته أننا نتحكم من خلال الذراع الموجودة علي جانبه ( و التي تظهر بلون أصفر) من التحكم في كمية الهواء البارد
.


----------



## هيثم فضل (23 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا متأسف لأن الصور بجانب بعضها
سأتفادي ذلك لاحقا

باقي صور الVCD


----------



## هيثم فضل (23 سبتمبر 2006)

و هذه الصورة ل FIRE DAMPER


----------



## هيثم فضل (23 سبتمبر 2006)

و هذه الصور لأشكال مختلفة من DUCTS


----------



## هيثم فضل (23 سبتمبر 2006)

لا تنسونا من دعائكم
و لا تنسوا الصلاة و السلام علي سيدنا محمد معلم الناس أجمعين


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (23 سبتمبر 2006)

يا اخي جزاك الله خيرااا" فعلا" صور توضيحية عن عمليات التكييف المركزي التي تشمل علي وحدات مناولة الهواء من طراز الملف والمروحة

مــــــــــــا شاء الله 

الموضع ان شاء الله هينجح بس منتظرين نشاط باقي الاعضاء


----------



## هيثم فضل (2 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز محمد
رجاءا اذا أمكن عمل صفحة جديدة و سأقوم بتحميل الصور السابقة اضافة الي صور حديثة و ذلك لأن الخطأ الذي قمت به و ادي الي عرض الصور بجانب بعضها مما نتج عنه اتساع عرض الصفحة قد يصعب علي الزملاء الاستفادة من محتوياتها


----------



## السيد صابر (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*بعض صوري في الورشه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
هذة بعض الصور لي وانا في الورشه ارجوا ان تنال رضاكم 
دي صورة لما كنت بغير كنتاكتور لجهاز تكييف


----------



## السيد صابر (4 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## السيد صابر (4 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## السيد صابر (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ودي صورة تغيير ريلاي لديب فريزر


----------



## السيد صابر (4 أكتوبر 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## السيد صابر (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ودي كنت بشحن ثلاجه
واللي فاتت كانت تغيير كباستور لجهاز شباك


----------



## السيد صابر (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ودول كارته ورسيفر وتغيير كنتاكتور واصلاح جرار
مش عارف مال الجرارات بالتكييفات ههههههههههه


----------



## السيد صابر (4 أكتوبر 2006)

والصورة دي وانا بغير كباستو لجهز تكييف شباك


----------



## مايكل عادل (5 أكتوبر 2006)

بعد التحيه اشسكركم على الفكره الجميله 
انا مستعد الاجابة على اىاسئلة من الناحية العملية لانى امتلك مركز صيانة واعمل بة منذو صغر سنى فى مجال الغسالات الفول اتومتك والثلاجات والاجهزة المنزلية


----------



## maxjan (8 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكككوووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرة اخرى*

مرة اخرىاليكم مجموعة صور بالورشة

الصورة التالية اثناء تركيب وشحن وحدة تكثيف جديدة لثلاجة عرض لحوم.








الصور التالية اثناء تصنيع برادة مياة جديدة


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (10 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرنا على مجهودكم الرئع


----------



## هيثم فضل (15 أكتوبر 2006)

هذه بعض الصور لبعض ال fitting


----------



## هيثم فضل (15 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## م/علاء (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم فى البداية موضوع رائع جدااااااا أن شاء اللة سوف أرسل لكم بعض صور للمكيفات مع خطوات التركيب بالصور واحطيطات الامان فى التركيب شكرا جزيلا السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## م/سليمان333 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*م/سليمان333*

صور جميلة جدا بس غير واضحة جزاك اللة خير


----------



## على العريف (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صميده (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم .................
بعد التحيه .............. 
_اشكر المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح على تلك المعلومات_
_هي الساعه كام دلوقتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
_ممكن اسيبكم دلوقتي؟؟؟_
_باي باي_


----------



## eslam elzeny (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود اللاائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## مؤيد غازي (24 أغسطس 2009)

ممتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتاز


----------



## محمد سعيد محمدامين (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعنا واياكم اللهم امين


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير اخي الكريم وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## يوسف مدخلي (26 يناير 2010)

اشكرك على اتوظيح اصور كانت جميله توظيح عن طريق اصور الكي تبين اشخص وظوحت الفكره اشكرك من اعماق قلبي للمهندسين


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (26 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ياريت شرح لطريقة تنزيل الصور على الموقع


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (26 يناير 2010)

اتمنى من الاخوه الافاضل وضع الصور التى توضح الشغل مع الشرح


----------

